# Windows 8 gestures on touchpad not working



## grunfunke (Nov 7, 2012)

I just recently bought a Lenovo B570e. I've installed Windows 8 Pro 64bit on it. I want to get the windows 8 gestures on my touchpad. I've tried many things... installed two or three versions of Synaptics. The one on my laptop's drivers CD, from the synaptics website, from the lenovo's drivers page, and a couple others. With synaptics I can't get any gestures, even the scroll feature isn't working. I tried ELan on my drivers CD... and that enabled pinch to zoom and scrolling but how can I get all the Windows 8 gestures on my touch pad. Please tell me a step by step procedure, cause I'm not that good on these things yet.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

If the latest Lenovo drivers from the laptop's website don't do it, it is probable that your system does not support it. Remember that the gestures for Windows 8 were designed for touch screens, not touch-pads. I have a Samsung Series 7; it also doesn't support all of the gestures. 

However, to overcome this, I purchased a Logitech Touchpad (the T650, I think). It does support the gestures. It is wireless and rechargeable.


----------



## grunfunke (Nov 7, 2012)

Just after I posted here, I found this: 
http://kurtsh.com/2012/09/12/downlo...drivers-for-some-samsung-series-9-ultrabooks/

My laptop does support all the gestures. I downloaded version 11.13.0.2 of ELan, removed all previously installed touchpad drivers, restarted and installed the downloaded version. It now works perfectly fine!


----------

